
Reliable system was so reliable, no one noticed its licence had expired - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/08/on-call/
======
AnonQ
[https://www.ibm.com/search?lang=de&cc=de&q=Server.%201.0.11....](https://www.ibm.com/search?lang=de&cc=de&q=Server.%201.0.11.0)

